# William Shakespeare does The Hokey Pokey



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Banned (Dec 26, 2013)

Haha that's awesome!!


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome. Awesome. 

WAIT.... WAIT....

Imagine being COMMANDED to commence the Hokey-Poke, by Tom Hiddleston in Shakespearian costume as Henry V.




Yes, my lord.


----------

